# Can a single chord on its own make a song instantly recognisable?



## Udo (Jun 17, 2016)

Can a single chord (not a progression) make a song instantly recognisable and possibly define it musically, because of the type of chord it is and the way it's used?


----------



## Rex282 (Jun 17, 2016)

Udo said:


> Can a single chord (not a progression) make a song instantly recognisable and possibly define it musically, because of the type of chord it is and the way it's used?



Dancin Days


----------



## Udo (Jun 17, 2016)

I meant a single chord on its own, i.e. no melody, etc. over it. Have changed the thread title.


----------



## hawpri (Jun 17, 2016)

The opening chord to A Hard Day's Night comes to mind.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 17, 2016)

The opening chord of Purple Rain


----------



## AR (Jun 17, 2016)

Sunny, I got you.

The second + third chord in progression.


----------



## lux (Jun 17, 2016)

definitely yes, but its the way the chord is arranged which makes it recognizable (instruments used and notes duration/rhythm)


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## fiestared (Jun 18, 2016)

Sex machine


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 18, 2016)

James Bond Guitar chord in the end comes to mind. I guess, up to 70% of people will know what ist is, just by hearing that chord.


----------



## Christof (Jun 18, 2016)

It is the combination of the chord and the instrument(s) playing the chord.
The first chord of Purple Rain wouldn't be recognizable if it was played by a harpsichord.
But with the signature sound by Prince everyone knows it immediately.


----------



## lux (Jun 18, 2016)

speaking about Prince same goes for "Kiss"


----------



## Vik (Jun 18, 2016)

One of the most famous maj7 chords out there; the opening chord in Eric Satie's great Gymnopedie #1, pretty much defines the mood of the whole composition (especially along with the following chord).


----------



## Vik (Jun 18, 2016)

Here's a personal list of opening chords (without melody) - which all are more or less relevant to the topic of this thread. Or at least, they are the first "chords which pretty much defines the piece" that I think of.

Fink: Sort of Revolution
Duncan Sheik: November
Clannad: Caislean Oir
Tveit:Suite No. 1. Opus 151: Welcome with honor
Crosby, Stills and Nash: Guinnevere
Bill Frisell: Mauritzius
Blue Nile: From a late Night Train
Egberto Gismonti: Loro (opening chord)
Nitin Sawhney: Cold and Intimate
Thomas Dybdahl: Impresjoniste (a composition without melody)
Weather Report: Jungle Book
...and finally, the C major triad which opens Keith Jarrett's "The Windup". It (or rather, the way it's played) defines the whole piece.


----------



## chrysshawk (Jun 18, 2016)

It will be recognizable to the extent one does not recall other songs with the same chort. Alas, it is subjective.


----------



## karelpsota (Jun 18, 2016)

Like Christof mentioned: it wouldn't be the same on a different instrument.
I want to add that voicing and the way its played also affect the memory.

To me, the first chord on this piece whispers Joe Hisaishi in my brain.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jun 18, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> James Bond Guitar chord in the end comes to mind.



+1


----------



## arwyn (Jun 18, 2016)

Probably the most recognised single chord ever by now.........not even song related......turn on your mac.


----------



## Udo (Jun 18, 2016)

I meant the essence of the chord, allowing very minor variations, regardless of orchestration. I didn't intend orchestration or orchestral music to be part of the discussion, unless something was "borrowed" from classical music.

I'd say a rhythmic aspect would likely have to be included a to make it unique (as implied, when I said "the way it's used").

Non of the examples mentioned here really qualify. Taking "A hard days night" as example. That chord, or very similar chords, were used before the Beatles, not only at the start, but also other locations in songs.


----------



## JimmyPoppa (Jun 18, 2016)

Why not include Classical? There are many examples of that. Without even looking I can mention the opening chord of Holst's, The Planets (1 chord and rhythm), Ravel's Bolero (1 chord and rhythm), Beethoven Symphony #3 (1 chord played twice), Beethoven symphony #7 (1 chord), and the list goes on. I would bet that the majority of people on this forum actually heard those chords in their heads as they read the examples. They are mostly recognizable regardless of the instruments used (like piano reductions) but in their original form are completely unmistakable. Just my $00.02

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------



## NoamL (Jun 18, 2016)

A, Bb, E


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 18, 2016)

The John Barry Bond Chord. Min Maj 7 chord.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh, I just noticed others have said that! The Bond Chord! It's true you know!


----------



## Udo (Jun 18, 2016)

JimmyPoppa said:


> Why not include Classical? There are many examples of that. Without even looking I can mention the opening chord of Holst's, The Planets (1 chord and rhythm), Ravel's Bolero (1 chord and rhythm), Beethoven Symphony #3 (1 chord played twice), Beethoven symphony #7 (1 chord), and the list goes on. I would bet that the majority of people on this forum actually heard those chords in their heads as they read the examples. They are mostly recognizable regardless of the instruments used (like piano reductions) but in their original form are completely unmistakable. Just my $00.02
> 
> Be Well,
> 
> Jimmy



I've modified the exclusion in my earlier post to say: unless something was "borrowed" from classical music.


----------



## SergeD (Jun 18, 2016)

arwyn said:


> Probably the most recognised single chord ever by now.........not even song related......turn on your mac.



Which may come from here at 4:21


----------



## Fer (Jun 18, 2016)

Is not a song, it is not just the chord.. its also the orchestration of course... but when you hear it you are automatically in the space with miriads of stars and asteroids around you.. can you recognize the chord im talking about?


----------



## Udo (Jun 18, 2016)

Just a note about what I consider "a chord" (vs harmony played by an orchestra). To me the implication is that all notes have similar loudness and decay.


----------



## Udo (Jun 18, 2016)

Realised that some people may forget that, in the context of this experiment, when I talk about recognising a song by listening to a chord, you obviously shouldn't use the original recording for that, but have someone play it on something neutral, e.g. a piano.


----------



## buschmann (Jun 19, 2016)

This voicing is instantly recognisable once you've heard it. Anybody want to guess the composer and work?


----------



## TGV (Jun 19, 2016)

Damn, I know that one, I just couldn't remember the work. But two youtube searches and I had it. Very recognizable.

Anyway, another very recognizable opening chord/sound/voicing is that of the Pink Panther. But it's certainly not just the bare chord, but also the orchestration and the voicing. Which means that "the sound as a whole" identifies the work, and many of the examples mentioned above have another feature in common: they really emphasize the opening chord. Almost all other songs have the opening harmony hidden between bass, rhythm, melody and some sound effect, and as such, cannot be identified by the first "chord" alone.

So I'd say the opening chord is only suitable for identifying a work, if it's really emphasized. Might also work for chords in the middle of a work, like in the Sacre, or Wozzek.


----------



## cAudio (Jun 19, 2016)

buschmann said:


> Anybody want to guess the composer and work?


Grieg: Piano Concerto in A-minor.


----------



## buschmann (Jun 19, 2016)

A gazillion internet points to you, sir. Marvelous piece.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 19, 2016)

He's Norwegian.


----------



## cAudio (Jun 19, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> He's Norwegian.


Grieg is norwegian, yes. A gazillion internet points to you too


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jun 21, 2016)

cAudio said:


> Grieg: Piano Concerto in A-minor.



Yes! I heard the Grieg piece the other day on the radio and instantly thought of this thread. 

I hear a common theme between this and "Help". They both deliver a strong sense of anticipation.


----------



## FredericBernard (Sep 20, 2017)

FriFlo said:


> James Bond Guitar chord in the end comes to mind. I guess, up to 70% of people will know what ist is, just by hearing that chord.


Totally! Altought there are actually several similar chords that have that "spy-character".

One of them (if not the classical bond chord) seems to be a minor chord + a major seventh (which gives us more tension - more than a diminished seventh would provide), a major ninth (which gives even more tension) and last but not least another major eleventh on top (.....yup! tension, tension tension!). So if we'd apply that on an Cm chord in a key signature of C-Minor, it would be written as an tonic/I CmMaj7/#9/#11 chord. But again, there are more with that certain bit of "spy tension". For instance the CmMaj7/9 but also the Cm/6/9 does surely have a bit of that.

To break down a few of them:
CmMaj7/#9/#11 - the one with the most tension, as of the #9/#11
Cm6/add#9/#11 - a 6 instead of a 7, I still prefer the upper one
CmMaj7/#9 - also lots of tension, but slightly lessened as of the #11 isn't in
CmMaj7/9 - similar to the CmMaj7/#9, but even a bit less tension
Cm6/9 and CmAdd9 - also pretty bond like, think they used the Add9 in the Skyfall intro.

...another one:
CmMaj7 - this one's also called "Odd Job Chord" (opposed to the upper bond chords), as the 9 is missing the bond flair just isn't really there with this one.

I've used an Cm6/9 in my piano jazz original "Mr's Trigger Finger" at around 2:10, but ended with the even more mighty (and surely more spy-like) CmMaj7/#9/#11:


----------



## ZenFaced (Sep 20, 2017)

Opening chord to Star Wars Main Theme


----------

